Ask HN: Why is Google worth far more than Twitter, snapchat, Facebook combined? - meeper16
======
freeslugs
goog Q4 revenues $21.32 billion twtr q4 revenues $2.2 billion fb q4 revenues
$5.8 billion snapchat (private company) ~$100M annually
[http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-is-on-track-to-
gener...](http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-is-on-track-to-
generate-100-million-in-revenue-2015-10)

